# Our Eriand experience... (Long)



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Contracts from breeders vary wildly! I would actually say that all of the contracts for our pups were pretty minimalist. Our deposits also varied from $500 on Lily to nothing on Peeves with Javelin in between at $100. Peeves is the second dog from the same breeder since the dog BF had when we met was from them. Lily's breeder was a hobby breeder and Javelin's breeder is a serious breeder who does lots of showing.


I am one of the people who recommended Eriand since my mom's mpoo was bred by Erica's mother. I would say our experience in getting her pup was roughly parallel although we did make a meet puppies visit before gotcha day. Most of the arrangements were made through phone conversations with Ilene. I do think it is useful for people looking for puppies to understand that breeders are as diverse as people as puppy buyers are and that experiences will vary as well.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope everyone will look at the other poodle breeder thread about this same breeder. Red flag.

https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Fantastic progress and process! And you are doing an amazing job at socializing him. Keep exposing him to skateboarders, he will soon be unfazed.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

"I hope everyone will look at the other poodle breeder thread about this same breeder. Red flag." 

I looked through a lot of that thread but didn't see anything about Eriand. It is a long thread so I might have missed it. I hope I didn't miss any major red flags with them but I'm new to this so might have. But it did occur to that I should have mentioned that the parents of my pup were on the OFA database.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

I looked and didn't see anything either. I scrolled through it fairly fast through.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kontiki said:


> I hope everyone will look at the other poodle breeder thread about this same breeder. Red flag.
> 
> https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html


I see absolutely no mention of this breeder in the thread you linked to kontiki. I have been to this breeder's (her mom's) home more than once. There are no red flags online or in person. I would not have allowed my mom to buy a puppy from Erica's mother if I saw anything I didn't like. 

In looking at all ten pages of that thread that is linked to I see actually very few references to specific breeders by name other than once or twice.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I put a link to a thread on information on how TO choose a puppy and excellent breeder. 

There are apparently two breeding threads at this time on Poodle Forum.

In looking at Eriands site I see very little that is recommended in the information on how to choose well. Perhaps they have another site where the information is available?

I am glad though that people have had good luck with them.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I think one thing we've seen over and over is different breeders put varying amounts of information on their websites. Eriand states all testing is done; shows their Poodles, includes many who are titled on the site, and to me, generally makes it clear their dogs are raised with love and tons of human interaction. Those are all signs of a great breeder.

OFA has a good number of Eriand Miniature Poodles, another excellent sign.

This is a breeder I'd jump at the chance to get to know and hopefully rate highly enough to get a puppy from her, if Miniatures were my variety . It's hard to tell if she supports newbies showing Mpoos; that seems like something one would need to talk about with her, and get a realistic opinion - very sensible with an uber coated breed. Guessing she is approachable. (I'm not looking for a Poodle right now, just look at a lot of breeders' sites.)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What a breeder web site looks like and what the breeder does that is hitting the check list (or not) are two entirely different things. I've looked at lots of breeder sites that look great, pretty with nice graphics and animations and such but tons of red flags like links to specific available puppies where you can make a PayPal payment without any personal contact with the breeder, knowledge about parents and just info on how your pup will be shipped. Or worse poodles mixed in with doodles of all types.


On the other hand I think it is entirely possible a really great breeder might have a so so or even yucky looking website that may even seem to be out of date. Some breeders who may be great may just not be too tech savvy or have a good design eye and not want to pay someone to set up and maintain a pretty website. A good breeder should be deeply involved with their dogs and pups and may therefore not be loaded with time for maintaining a website. They are probably making more contacts with prospective puppy buyers by personal references than through cold views online. This was the case with Javelin's breeder who was suggested to me by a friend. Her website is not loaded with info about puppies, but once I made contact with her she was very responsive to email and phone calls. My mother would probably have much the same to say about her Eriand experience.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> OFA has a good number of Eriand Miniature Poodles, another excellent sign.


I must have missed something. I do not see any links to either Miniature or Standard Poodles and OFA connections on their site. Do I perhaps have the incorrect site?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

kontiki said:


> I must have missed something. I do not see any links to either Miniature or Standard Poodles and OFA connections on their site. Do I perhaps have the incorrect site?



kontiki did you read my post from yesterday about websites? Lack of information on a website may just mean a not tech heavy/savvy breeder, not a guarantee of a bad breeder. If you think the breeder is worth checking out further then you should do that. The personal contact is often much more informative than a website. If seen some great looking websites with yucky people behind them once I spoke to them in person.


Why do you seem to have such a negative view of this breeder? I know what they are like since I co own one of their mpoos (with my mom) and know others who do as well. A trainer friend of mine has worked with a number of Eriand dogs over the years and has found all of them to be healthy with lovely temperaments and Kas Hosaka has shown a number of Eriand dogs to titles. Plus there are the OP here and I believe other PF members who have or are getting Eriand pups. I think personal experiences with people (not websites) matter more.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I look at every breeder as a maybe breeder for potential Service Dogs. When I see no indication that their dogs would qualify, I look elsewhere. 

Perhaps I am over selective. I will certainly admit that. I have no interest in just pets. I want to know COI, heritage, health background, etc, etc.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

kontiki said:


> I look at every breeder as a maybe breeder for potential Service Dogs. When I see no indication that their dogs would qualify, I look elsewhere.
> 
> Perhaps I am over selective. I will certainly admit that. I have no interest in just pets. I want to know COI, heritage, health background, etc, etc.


Kontiki, the information you want to know is important and the breeder should provide it and meet your satisfaction before purchasing a puppy. 

It’s unrealistic to expect that information to be complete and easily accessible on their website. A professional website with that information and kept updated is expensive to buy or requires skills that most people don’t have. 

It’s wise to avoid a breeder if this information cannot be provided to you before putting a deposit down but they can give this information on the phone or in an email.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Skylar, Yes I agree that all the information should be provided, just like Kontiki requires but its not necessarily on the website. Anyone can put something on a website so to be general info is fine but when purchasing I want to see. I'm thinking everyone is in agreement what they want its just not always on a website. I once saw a great website for boxers everything looked and said all the inporants things but it was out of state and my niece went to look for me. It was an old junky place with dogs kennels everywhere, lots n lots of dogs.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I second this Catherine. I have looked at more dog breeder websites than a sane person would admit ( I have also made a few for breeder friends). I have found the very best breeders to have little info - their titled dogs maybe a bit about health and diet recommendations and that's it. It has gone so far that a sparse site is what I expect - if it is overloaded with info that is clearly lifted from other sites and not personal that is a red flag in itself for me. Please keep in mind that breeders of excellence are very aware and tired of their info being lifted off their sites and used by puppy mills. Pictures, names, titles and all wind up elsewhere so they tend to be super cautious of what they put out there.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Moni said:


> I second this Catherine. I have looked at more dog breeder websites than a sane person would admit ( I have also made a few for breeder friends). I have found the very best breeders to have little info - their titled dogs maybe a bit about health and diet recommendations and that's it. It has gone so far that a sparse site is what I expect - if it is overloaded with info that is clearly lifted from other sites and not personal that is a red flag in itself for me. Please keep in mind that breeders of excellence are very aware and tired of their info being lifted off their sites and used by puppy mills. Pictures, names, titles and all wind up elsewhere so they tend to be super cautious of what they put out there.


Moni, my dear, you are not alone   . Over many, many years, I've been a visitor to hundreds of sites, both for personal research, and to support users in other pet forums. You are spot on.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Websites can give an indication but can also be big time spam. Reputable breeders often don't have time to maintain a website so they generalize but do have the actual paperwork that can be proof . I go by that. I have a friend that saw a beautiful put together web site that said all the right things (I think they copied someone else). Well this person had a friend who lived not far so one Sunday afternoon took a ride. There was a fairly nice place and they drove up. Some dogs out front but they found out thru a neighbor that in the bak were kept kennels out of sight) and that was their breeding stock. So you have to take care to see proof and not be fooled by websites.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I totally agree that calling the breeder and asking the right questions is more important than what's on their website. My younger poodle Sachii's mother and my older poodle's father Bella were both shown to championship by Kaz Hosaka, and she has the photos to prove it and verifiable at infodog.com. Both of mine come from a long line of champions. Their sires and dams were also cleared of genetic diseases, but that's not even on my breeder's website.

About breeder websites. My breeder's site is overall not particularly impressive since she's not a high tech person and gets most of her referrals word of mouth. Like one of Catherine's breeders Eriand, mine is also a hobby breeder; she has only a few litters each year and they live comfortably in her home, and she hasn't needed a fancy site or the big ads in Poodle Variety to promote her lovely poodles.

And I've seen some really well done sites by breeders and talked to more than I can remember in my search for Bella. They talk the talk but their poodles don't look that great, nor have been DNA tested, or live in barn, and you might as well sign in blood on their extensive, sometimes ridiculous contract demands, such as:


buyer will use a specific vet of the breeders choice for first exam, or 
will only feed xyz diet, such as raw or a particular brand only, or 
will get/not get xyz vaccines, i.e., raise dog "holistically", or 
agrees to send photos every year, or 
if buyer can no longer care for the dog or dies it will be returned to breeder (rather than a responsible family or friend member).

Going with your gut is valid for not getting too worried about a reasonable or thin contract, but only if you've done your homework on the right questions and seen proof of what any breeder is promoting, particularly the DNA testing for genetic conditions.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Skylar said:


> It’s wise to avoid a breeder if this information cannot be provided to you before putting a deposit down but they can give this information on the phone or in an email.


Actually information by phone or email can be a complete scam. 

Be sure any info health histories, lineage, etc is written and able to be verified from the correct sources.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

To clarify Eriand is the breeder of my mom's dog who I co-own. I also would not particularly characterize Eriand as a hobby breeder since Erica and her mother have shown many dogs to championships over the course of many years.


As to scams, yes some people are scammers and one should see written records or be given OFA/CHIC numbers to verify that information but there is being usefully skeptical and then there is being beyond reasonably so, to the point of missing out on a good pup because one doesn't like the appearance of a website or thinking a person isn't a good breeder because they are slow to respond to a query. Most breeders have real lives with other responsibilities in addition to breeding. Good breeding doesn't actually make enough money to be a job.


----------



## joedesimone (Mar 15, 2019)

*Please, before it's too late...*

I am NOT coping with Ricky's death - as I shared, I agreed to an operation and the neurosurgeon killed him - and I am in the process of going forward with a new puppy. From Eriand.

IS Eriand a reputable breeder or NOT?

I really need to know.

When we bought Ricky, we were clueless idiots. We drove to Canada from NY (yes, clueless idiots) and the breeder - Doris Grant, hopefully no longer in business - aka a broker for a puppy mill dog, sold us Ricky, whom we found out later came from Florida. Here's hoping karma has visited Doris, and the neurosurgeon, for that matter.

So, I read about Eriand here, and thought I could go forward with confidence.

SHOULD I be going forward with confidence on this breeder or not? She did not require much of anything over the phone except for a $500. down payment.

I can NOT go through this again, i.e., buying what I expect to be a breeder's dog when I am getting a backyard 'small tragedy', as per George Carlin.

I am ready to lose my $500. deposit, because I can not face this heartache again. I have learned to avoid lying neurosurgeons at Guardian Veterinary Specialists, but I am trying to do better with the breeder.

Thank you.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Joe, first of all, I'm so sorry for the very painful loss you've experienced. The grief that you're feeling over Ricky is probably making it difficult to think clearly in buying a puppy. 

I don't have the time to go through every post, so I'm not sure what your concerns are about Eriand--could you please list them, or post direct links to the posts about them? 

There are many good breeders out there and if you have any reservations, it might be best to wait. When I purchased a Maltese from a show breeder about 10 years ago, I had heard good things and also a few red flag-y things about the breeder (nothing puppy mill-ish, just temperament issues in the dogs), but I chose to listen to the good and surprise, surprise, the puppy did not work out (shy temperament). A friend recently bought a toy poodle from a breeder who didn't necessarily have any bad reviews out there, but she also didn't have any good reviews. The puppy was a mismatch for my friend and her family and resulted in a very emotionally taxing re-homing and loss of thousands of dollars.

Bottom line: EVERY puppy purchase is somewhat of a risk. However, if you are hearing some negative things about any breeder, LISTEN carefully--there is a reason for them! If you can go meet the breeder and the puppy in person before buying, all the better. And as my friend suggested, get many references from the breeder and call them.


----------



## joedesimone (Mar 15, 2019)

Thank you, Maizie. Nothing specific, I'm just trying to see if I understand what I am reading in this thread. Until this thread, I didn't understand hobby vs backyard breeding. Mea culpa on me.

I don't understand if what kontiki is looking for and what Eriand provides is necessary. The back and forth on those posts is disconcerting.

I understand some people here are happy with their Eriand Poodles, so it is no doubt my fault in overreacting.

I am most interested in the health of the puppy.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

Hi,
I am not versed in the world of showing poodles. What I do know is this. My last two pups were from a backyard breeder. Eriand is not that. They have shown many dogs. More importantly, my pups parents and grandparents were on the OFA database with their health results. Noodle is young yet but my vet has not expressed any health concerns. PM me if I can answer more questions.


----------



## joedesimone (Mar 15, 2019)

Getting ready said:


> Hi,
> I am not versed in the world of showing poodles. What I do know is this. My last two pups were from a backyard breeder. Eriand is not that. They have shown many dogs. More importantly, my pups parents and grandparents were on the OFA database with their health results. Noodle is young yet but my vet has not expressed any health concerns. PM me if I can answer more questions.


Oh I didn't get that impression, Getting Ready. I know the dam of the puppy has been shown, and that Eriand is not a backyard breeder.

I don't know where Ricky came from. He was a mess, but he was the love of my life, and I didn't do right by him. I want a healthier puppy going forward and I will love him with all my heart, have learned from my mistakes, and look forward to many years with him.

I am just confused at whatever it is kontiki keeps going on about and more importantly, why here?

Thank you Getting Ready.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Just sent you a private message, Joe.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Joedesimone, I completed missed your thread in the Senior Poodle Concerns subforum in the Poodle Health forum, Three different illnesses suddenly hit, at the same time. 

You have my condolences about the loss of your 14 year old minipoo, Ricky, after a neurological surgery. When you mentioned Ricky in this thread, I searched your most recent posts and found it, which clarified that he wasn't an Eriand poodle, and on this thread you're wondering if you should get another one, this time from Eriand, after all you've been through and are still grieving. 

I'll share some thoughts. The average mini-poodle lives 12 to 15 years. Ricky fell right into that age range. You gave your all to prolong his life when he fell ill. No dog could wish for a more loving owner. 

During your struggle to decide what to do before he passed away, you wrote this in April:



joedesimone said:


> So. I can't believe this as I type it, it appears to come out of left field. It couldn't have of course, I guess this has been brewing.
> 
> The latest, in his report to the vet, is that he determined Ricky has facial paralysis, due to his not blinking on prompting. Looking it up, it would explain the open mouth licking, if I am reading correctly, due to tongue paralysis?
> 
> ...



*Whose the Blame?*

I don't believe for a second that you sentenced him to a death sentence by not doing anything. _*Time*_ did that, and would have no matter what you or the vet did. I don't him the vet as being at fault.

Doctors and vets try to save lives when possible. The ideal situation would have been for your vet to stick to his opinion that Ricky wouldn't survive and operation and refuse to do it, that the odds of recovery were slim. But don't we all hold onto even slim odds when there's a chance to save a loved one? You are not at fault either; you are blameless.

As for Ricky's original breeder. I don't know her history, but do know there is no genetic DNA test to identify dogs that will develop Cushings disorder. A much better breeder would not have bred dogs that have this disorder in their family tree. At this point in _your_ situation, her breeding practices are no longer relevant since you'll never buy another puppy from her again and others know about the Cushings and whatever other problems she has/had with her lines. 

*What Would Be Different?*

But think about this: Ricky came from imperfect health ancestry where it may have run in his family, but _you_ got the sweetest, best ever poodle from her. At the age of 14 he developed a tumor in a vulnerable area that could have happened to any elderly dog or person. If you could go back in time, knowing the joy he'd bring you, but also knowing how his life would take a turn for the worse in 14 years, would you have passed up getting him? 

As hard as you've been grieving and continue to grieve, my guess is no, and that the only thing you'd do differently is to skip the surgery and let Time take it's course. But the thing is, we never know the future. You couldn't have possibly known he wouldn't survive the surgery because there was a _chance_ he would. 


*With These Words*

I hope with these words you can let go of the guilt and anger. The pain is still there. Just as how everyone's days are numbered, grieving has its own time table that differs from one person to the next. 

I have no idea when you'll be ready for a new puppy. When I lost my poodle in 2004, I immediately got another one that looked just like my old one. I couldn't bond with it and it ended up being my children's dog. 

I waited 13 years to dare to love and get another one, this time getting a different gender and color. This was good call. After I got Bella, I realized I waited far, far too long. Some people find getting a new puppy fairly soon helps a lot. Others need more time. This may be a helpful guideline:


*The 7 Stages of Grief (link)*

*Shock and Denial*

When someone first brings you that bad news, it can be difficult to believe. You want to just shake your head and say, "no way." You may start to feel numb. The shock and disbelief are actually suspending your pain, and this may last for several weeks.

This doesn't mean the loss didn't impact you. It's simply the first stage in the grief process.

*Pain and Guilt*

Once your shock starts to fade, you'll notice the pain. This is when it first starts to hit you that your loss is real. The pain may be extremely difficult to handle, and it may feel physical as well as emotional. You may even start to feel guilty about something you could or should have done for the person (even if it's illogical).

*Anger and Bargaining*

Next, many people feel angry. You may feel angry with your religion, with someone who was taking care of that person, with the person responsible, or the person themselves. It may be completely unreasonable who you feel angry with, but you seek out someone you can blame for the loss. You may even attempt to bargain to bring that person back.

*Depression, Reflection, and Loneliness*

Depression, reflection, and loneliness usually come later. When many of your family or friends are starting to overcome their suffering or starting to think you should be overcoming your own suffering, you may feel depressed. It can hit even harder than the initial pain, because you're truly coming to terms with the loss.

You're not feeling the pain as much as feeling the change to your life. Maybe you've lost someone you spent a lot of time with or the person you always told secrets to. This material loss can cause depression, reflection on the way things were, and loneliness as you realize those times are gone.

*The Turn*

Finally, just when you think there can't possibly be anything good coming ever again, you'll start to feel a little better each day. It may be so slight that you don't even realize it at first, and you won't feel happy all at once. What you may feel is a little less pain, a little less sadness, and more of being okay.

*Reconstruction and Working Through*

This is where you'll start to work your way through the aftermath of losing that loved one. Maybe you have to take care of some financial troubles either caused by the loss or the grief. Maybe you need to just put yourself back together. This is the stage where it all begins.

*Acceptance*

The final stage is the one you'll be in for the rest of your life: you start to accept the loss fully and begin to move on with your life. That's not to say you ever "get over it," but that you start to feel okay. You're able to think and talk about your loss without feeling the despair or intense pain. It may make you sad to think about, but it may also make you happy, because now you can remember the good times.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

joedesimone I also just sent you a PM. As I have said above I co-own my mom's Eriand mpoo and have first hand knowledge of this breeder. I don't think you should be worrying, but understand how your grief is making you cautious.


----------



## joedesimone (Mar 15, 2019)

*My apologies to everyone...*

and thank you for your PMs. If I could, I would delete my hyper emotional posts.

I thank you for the support and hopefully will be giving a home to a beautiful new boy soon. I hope Ricky will understand.

Thank you lily, Maizie and Getting Ready for your continued support during my imbalance.

Thank you Vita for your words and share.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

joedesimone said:


> and thank you for your PMs. If I could, I would delete my hyper emotional posts.
> 
> I thank you for the support and hopefully will be giving a home to a beautiful new boy soon. *I hope Ricky will understand.*
> 
> ...



I actually think one of the greatest tributes one can make to a well loved companion animal that has gone over the bridge is to show that your experiences with them have grown your heart enough to make room for another. Ricky will understand.


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

Of course Ricky will understand. Eriand also breeds standards and if she had a puppy available I would definitely strongly consider her. Her current litter is minis which while lovely is not what I am seeking. Also,when I got my dog in 2013 I did most of my research on web sites and this forum and of course if you have the full name you can do a health check on OFA or get a pedigree on PoodleData.org. I then sent emails to breeders. These days most breeders are on Facebook and that is the best way to contact them. I come across many websites that have not been updated recently because everything is now on Facebook. I do not think that is true for Eriand as she does update her website when she has puppies but it is true for many breeders and I do not think is a sign of anything. I look to see if the breeder is "friends" with other reputable breeders that I know, if they are part of groups focused on diversity and health testing. Plus many will post their recent accomplishments, whether performance titles or show ring or hunting competitions. Another way to see if they are legitimate

It sounds like Ricky lived a long happy life. 14 is a great age. Our standard died a year ago of a brain illness at age 4. Her parents are both still alive and well and have Chic numbers (fully health tested by their breeder). I researched everything and it still happened and it can. There are no guarantees but I am grateful for the time I had with her. I am still not 100% sure I am ready for a puppy but I think it is time. Is it possible you need more time to grieve?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

joe..I am so glad you are opening your heart to a new pup. I am so very sure Ricky will smile down upon both of you knowing what a wonderful life he had and wishing the best for this pup. I think you shouldn't worry about any emotional posts we all understand and many of us have had our moments. One of the things I love about this forum is we can vent to one another. I for one am looking forward to your continued participation and can't wait to hear about a new story when this pup arrives to give you love.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I know how difficult this can be. I have at times, waited years before getting a new pup, sometimes a few months and when I lost my 14 yr old, Iris, 3 yrs ago it was a mere 4 days and I had a new baby. A forum member here called me 3 days after Iris died and told me that her breeder had a puppy. I made a long phone call to the breeder, whose impeccable reputation I already knew. That evening she called me back and said my baby would be flown to me the very next day. So, on day 4 after losing my beloved Iris I had Poppy in my arms. Puppies do not take the place of the one you lose but they do bring incredible healing energy, I believe that is guided by our loved ones who have moved on. 

I hope that you have as much joy and healing from your new pup as I have had from Poppy.

Please share oots of baby pictures when your new family member arrives. We love poodle babies!


----------



## joedesimone (Mar 15, 2019)

Thank you Saphire. I overreacted to the posts from someone and I regret it. I have requested that the one post I made be deleted. I agree, the breeder's qualifications are fine. I thought I did need more time, but I have decided the time is right. I am sorry about your standard, you are correct on the time Ricky had. 

Mufar, again thank you for your posts. I appreciate your understanding of my overreaction and I will be sure to share Buddy's adorable face when the time is right. 

Viking Queen, 'incredible healing energy' sums it up exactly. The tears are less, and of course that doesn't mean I miss Ricky any less, but looking at Buddy's face helps me tremendously. Thank you.

Interesting short story, if I may. I was away recently, and while my friends were shopping, I 'happened' upon an older man waiting for his wife, in a car with window rolled down and a Bichon resting his head on the door. Of course I had to go up to the dog and started talking. The man had, two years ago, lost his Bichon after 14 years and within a month, he couldn't take it anymore (his words), and got the new Bichon. Curious happenstance, don't you think?

Thank you all.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

joedesimone said:


> .... while my friends were shopping, I 'happened' upon an older man waiting for his wife, in a car with window rolled down and a Bichon resting his head on the door.


I loved this adorable story


----------



## lciano (Dec 26, 2019)

Getting ready said:


> I thought this might be helpful to anyone considering a pup from Eriand. I went with Eriand because a few people here recommended them, as did a few other breeders I contacted. The process was different in some ways than the other breeders I contacted so I had some doubts along the way. Spoiler alert. Noodle has been home for one week and he is awesome.
> 
> Unlike some breeders, Eriand didn’t ask me to fill out an application or want to meet us before accepting a deposit. She did not ask for references or to talk to our vet. Erica and I had a phone conversation and that was it. I liked her because she was more flexible than some other about what litter we wanted. I contacted Erica when I knew we would be wanting a puppy but I wasn’t sure when. I explained our situation (we had two older dogs that we knew we would have to say goodbye to in the near future but weren’t exactly sure when yet.). She was willing to take a deposit and move it to the next litter if we were not ready. Some other breeders were not.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I'm on Long Island too, and searching for reputable breeders. I appreciate the information. Did you see any documentation on health testing for her dogs?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can add here since my mom's mpoo is an Eriand dog. I know she doesn't show all of the pedigree and testing on her website, but if you ask I am sure she will get the information for you to review.

My mom's dog (who I co own) has been super healthy and has a really nice temperament. He is a great companion for her.


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I saw the health test info for the parents and grandparents of my boy on the OFA website so I didn’t ask for it.


----------



## lciano (Dec 26, 2019)

Getting ready said:


> I saw the health test info for the parents and grandparents of my boy on the OFA website so I didn’t ask for it.


I'd love to see it. Did you search with their names, or by Eriand?


----------



## Getting ready (May 4, 2019)

I searched their names.


----------

